# External firewire drive

## Lex_Brugman

I've got a western digital 200gb external firewire/usb2 drive wich i want to connect to my gentoo server running the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r6 kernel.

Firewire & co is compiled as modules and scsi + scsi emulation is compiled into the kernel.

I am getting the following after modprobing the ohci1394 and sbp2 module:

```
Nov 28 21:23:00 server ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Nov 28 21:23:00 server ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Nov 28 21:23:00 server ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

Nov 28 21:23:00 server ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[da001000-da0017ff]  Max Packet=[512]

Nov 28 21:23:02 server ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090a9500001250a]

Nov 28 21:23:02 server ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-01:1023]  GUID[00601d0a000002e3]

Nov 28 21:23:06 server ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Nov 28 21:23:16 server sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Nov 28 21:23:16 server scsi15 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

Nov 28 21:23:17 server ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

Nov 28 21:23:17 server ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [512]

Nov 28 21:23:17 server Vendor: WDC       Model: FireWire/USB2.0   Rev: 4.17

Nov 28 21:23:17 server Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 06

Nov 28 21:23:17 server SCSI device sda: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

Nov 28 21:23:17 server sda: asking for cache data failed

Nov 28 21:23:17 server sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Nov 28 21:23:47 server /dev/scsi/host15/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Nov 28 21:23:47 server Read (10) 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

Nov 28 21:23:57 server ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Nov 28 21:23:57 server Test Unit Ready 00 00 00 00 00

Nov 28 21:23:57 server ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

Nov 28 21:23:57 server ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

Nov 28 21:24:07 server ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Nov 28 21:24:07 server Test Unit Ready 00 00 00 00 00

Nov 28 21:24:07 server ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

Nov 28 21:24:07 server ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

Nov 28 21:24:27 server ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Nov 28 21:24:27 server Test Unit Ready 00 00 00 00 00

Nov 28 21:24:27 server ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

Nov 28 21:24:27 server ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

Nov 28 21:24:47 server ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Nov 28 21:24:47 server Test Unit Ready 00 00 00 00 00

Nov 28 21:24:47 server scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 15 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

Nov 28 21:24:47 server SCSI error : <15 0 0 0> return code = 0x50000

Nov 28 21:24:47 server end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Nov 28 21:24:47 server Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Nov 28 21:24:47 server scsi15 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

Nov 28 21:24:47 server Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Nov 28 21:24:47 server unable to read partition table

Nov 28 21:24:47 server Attached scsi disk sda at scsi15, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Nov 28 21:24:47 server Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi15, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0
```

The drive works fine on windows computers so the drive's ok.

Does anybody know the solution to my problem?

----------

## Lex_Brugman

*bump*

----------

## Lex_Brugman

Dunno if this helps but the firewire card is a: FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems (former Lucent Microelectronics) FW323

----------

## Lex_Brugman

nobody?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## meyerm

Did you try to append serialize_io=1 to your module options?

----------

## Lex_Brugman

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Did you try to append serialize_io=1 to your module options?

 

i think i did, but i am using the drive on usb 2 now (wich works).

----------

## Lex_Brugman

 *Lex_Brugman wrote:*   

>  *meyerm wrote:*   Did you try to append serialize_io=1 to your module options? 
> 
> i think i did, but i am using the drive on usb 2 now (wich works).

 

The drive is going offline now when it is havily used or used for a long time (using usb 2). There are some other topics about this problem but nobody seems to have an answer.

----------

## Lex_Brugman

*bump*  :Sad: 

----------

## kloune

Hi,

I'm having the same strange problem. The firewire problem is really strange, sometimes mine works and sometimes it doesn't, but it works far more often when the HD is plugged in before the computer starts. For the USB, i didn't find a solution, but with the newest kernels 2.6.11 , I haven't had that problem anymore.

----------

## Lex_Brugman

 *kloune wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I'm having the same strange problem. The firewire problem is really strange, sometimes mine works and sometimes it doesn't, but it works far more often when the HD is plugged in before the computer starts. For the USB, i didn't find a solution, but with the newest kernels 2.6.11 , I haven't had that problem anymore.

 

So you had the same problem as me with usb on < 2.6.11 kernels?

----------

## kloune

Basically yes. The USB got slower and slower and after some time, I was only copying very slow and then sometimes, it had like bursts, where it got a little faster. If you copy with mc, you can have a look at the actual speed. I changed a some things to my kernel config, but i don't think that it changed a lot. I think it was more the version. Some patch must have fixed it.

----------

## Lex_Brugman

 *kloune wrote:*   

> Basically yes. The USB got slower and slower and after some time, I was only copying very slow and then sometimes, it had like bursts, where it got a little faster. If you copy with mc, you can have a look at the actual speed. I changed a some things to my kernel config, but i don't think that it changed a lot. I think it was more the version. Some patch must have fixed it.

 

I don't have slowdowns, the drive just offlines after heavy use.

----------

## kloune

Ah, mine didn't transmitted at all and every 30 seconds or so, there was a data burst. But in between nothing.

----------

## Lex_Brugman

The errors i'm getting:

 *Quote:*   

> Mar 11 12:29:52 server scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 7 channel 0 id 0 lun 0
> 
> Mar 11 12:29:52 server SCSI error : <7 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000
> 
> Mar 11 12:29:52 server end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 282870129
> ...

 

EDIT: found some info @ http://kerneltrap.org/node/3844 and i just updated to 2.6.11, let's see if it helps......

----------

## Lex_Brugman

There is a bug on the "Kernel Bug Tracker" about this problem: http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4057

Looks like this is a kernel bug to me..

----------

## Mac-or

I think this is related...

On my system Firewire is running with external HD's. Everything worked fine until today. Now i'm constantly getting errors and long timeouts when writing to one of the HD's (the other one i don't want to try, because i already lost some data on this HD). The only thing I changed was updating kdelibs because of a new USE-Flag (+zeroconf) and this seems to be the problem (the new USE-Flag or a newer Version of kdelibs).

After adding serialize_io=1 everything seems to be ok again.

Took me one day to salvage everything from this HD, etc. I thought that it was the HD going nuts, but it wasn't  :Wink: 

Ah and: Copying small files was no problem. Copying bigger files or many small files... boom...

----------

## Lex_Brugman

 *Mac-or wrote:*   

> I think this is related...
> 
> On my system Firewire is running with external HD's. Everything worked fine until today. Now i'm constantly getting errors and long timeouts when writing to one of the HD's (the other one i don't want to try, because i already lost some data on this HD). The only thing I changed was updating kdelibs because of a new USE-Flag (+zeroconf) and this seems to be the problem (the new USE-Flag or a newer Version of kdelibs).
> 
> After adding serialize_io=1 everything seems to be ok again.
> ...

 

It didn't work at all for me with firewire, the drive "hung" itself when i tried to mount it.

Im using it with another motherboard with onboard firewire now and it's working, but sometimes when it's heavily used the drive stalls for a few seconds spits out a lot of those sbp2 aborted shit in the syslog and resumes, maybey serialize_io=1 will help, but i've compiled firewire and sbp2 into the kernel... (is it possible to pass options to stuff compiled into the kernel??)

----------

## Mac-or

I think you should compile sbp2 as a module and try serialize_io=1

That's why i always compile modules... it's much easier to check things like that.

I had no further problem since then (after heavy stress testing) - and I had the same hangs and even file corruption. After a file was corrupted, i had IO errors, fsck did run infinite and a saw an empty file-system. Only after switching the drive off and on again i had access again.

Before loosing any data, you should try serialize_io.

And it's interessting that I never had such problems - only after recompiling kdelibs.

----------

## Lex_Brugman

 *Mac-or wrote:*   

> I think you should compile sbp2 as a module and try serialize_io=1
> 
> That's why i always compile modules... it's much easier to check things like that.
> 
> I had no further problem since then (after heavy stress testing) - and I had the same hangs and even file corruption. After a file was corrupted, i had IO errors, fsck did run infinite and a saw an empty file-system. Only after switching the drive off and on again i had access again.
> ...

 

I'll try compiling sbp2 as a module and set serialize_io=1 later this day, i'll let you know if it helped!

EDIT: Didn't tried serialize_io=1 yet but this are errors i'm getting:

```
ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Apr 28 12:35:32 server cdb[0]=0x2a 2a 00 02 54 68 41 00 00 08 00

Apr 28 12:35:32 server ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Apr 28 12:35:32 server cdb[0]=0x2a 2a 00 02 54 68 61 00 00 08 00

Apr 28 12:35:32 server ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Apr 28 12:35:32 server cdb[0]=0x2a 2a 00 08 c4 68 41 00 00 10 00

Apr 28 12:35:32 server ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Apr 28 12:35:32 server cdb[0]=0x2a 2a 00 08 c4 6b 71 00 00 08 00

Apr 28 12:35:32 server ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Apr 28 12:35:32 server cdb[0]=0x2a 2a 00 08 c4 6b 79 00 00 08 00

Apr 28 12:35:32 server ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Apr 28 12:35:32 server cdb[0]=0x2a 2a 00 08 c4 6b b1 00 00 08 00

Apr 28 12:35:32 server ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Apr 28 12:35:32 server cdb[0]=0x2a 2a 00 08 ec 68 41 00 00 08 00

Apr 28 12:35:32 server ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Apr 28 12:35:32 server cdb[0]=0x2a 2a 00 08 f1 91 51 00 00 08 00
```

After this the drive goes on like if nothing happened

----------

## Mac-or

This is what I get - i trimmed the log a bit, because there are many different errors (without serialize_io):

```

Apr 27 18:40:02 [kernel] ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023

Apr 27 18:40:02 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

Apr 27 18:40:02 [kernel] ieee1394: Reconnected to SBP-2 device

Apr 27 18:40:02 [kernel] ieee1394: Node 0-01:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

Apr 27 18:40:09 [kernel] ieee1394: unsolicited response packet received - no tlabel match

Apr 27 18:40:09 [kernel] ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  

Apr 27 19:26:07 [kernel] init_special_inode: bogus i_mode (0)

Apr 27 19:30:00 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Apr 27 19:31:28 [kernel] init_special_inode: bogus i_mode (0)

Apr 27 19:32:30 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

                - Last output repeated 6 times -

Apr 27 19:46:40 [kernel] init_special_inode: bogus i_mode (0)

Apr 27 19:51:14 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Apr 27 19:54:57 [kernel] init_special_inode: bogus i_mode (0)

Apr 27 19:55:37 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

                - Last output repeated 39 times -

Apr 27 21:47:19 [kernel] ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received, but NodeID invalid (probably new bus reset occurred): 0000FFC0

Apr 27 23:42:14 [kernel] ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023

Apr 27 23:42:20 [kernel] ieee1394: unsolicited response packet received - no tlabel match

Apr 27 23:42:20 [kernel] ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  Apr 28 00:06:51 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

                - Last output repeated 10 times -

Apr 28 00:51:07 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

Apr 28 00:56:28 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

                - Last output repeated 9 times -

Apr 28 00:59:37 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

Apr 28 01:09:24 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

                - Last output repeated 20 times -

Apr 28 01:15:42 [kernel] SCSI device sda: 120060864 512-byte hdwr sectors (61471 MB)

Apr 28 01:15:42 [kernel] sda: asking for cache data failed

Apr 28 01:15:42 [kernel] SCSI device sda: 120060864 512-byte hdwr sectors (61471 MB)

Apr 28 01:15:42 [kernel] sda: asking for cache data failed

Apr 28 01:17:51 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Apr 28 01:18:23 [kernel] ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023

Apr 28 01:18:23 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

Apr 28 01:18:23 [kernel] ieee1394: Reconnected to SBP-2 device

Apr 28 01:18:23 [kernel] ieee1394: Node 0-01:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

Apr 28 01:18:31 [kernel] ieee1394: unsolicited response packet received - no tlabel match

Apr 28 01:18:31 [kernel] ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  

Apr 28 01:18:31 [kernel] ieee1394: Reconnected to SBP-2 device

Apr 28 01:18:31 [kernel] ieee1394: Node 0-01:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

Apr 28 01:18:31 [kernel] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

Apr 28 01:18:32 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

Apr 28 01:18:32 [kernel] ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

Apr 28 01:18:32 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: 160836480 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)

Apr 28 01:18:32 [kernel] sdb: asking for cache data failed

Apr 28 01:18:32 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: 160836480 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)

Apr 28 01:18:32 [kernel] sdb: asking for cache data failed

Apr 28 01:18:37 [kernel] EXT2-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

Apr 28 01:18:43 [kernel] EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

Apr 28 01:19:37 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Apr 28 01:20:57 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023

Apr 28 01:20:57 [kernel] ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0001a32900130237]

Apr 28 01:21:00 [kernel] ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0001a32900130237]

Apr 28 01:21:00 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

Apr 28 01:21:00 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-02:1023

Apr 28 01:21:00 [kernel] ieee1394: Reconnected to SBP-2 device

Apr 28 01:21:00 [kernel] ieee1394: Node 0-01:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

Apr 28 01:21:00 [kernel] scsi7 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

Apr 28 01:21:01 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

Apr 28 01:21:01 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: 160836480 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)

Apr 28 01:21:01 [kernel] sdb: asking for cache data failed

Apr 28 01:21:01 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: 160836480 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)

Apr 28 01:21:01 [kernel] sdb: asking for cache data failed

Apr 28 01:21:14 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-02:1023 -> 0-00:1023

Apr 28 01:21:25 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

Apr 28 01:21:25 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023

Apr 28 01:21:25 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

Apr 28 01:21:25 [kernel] ieee1394: The root node is not cycle master capable; selecting a new root node and resetting...

                - Last output repeated 4 times -

Apr 28 01:21:26 [kernel] scsi8 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

Apr 28 01:21:27 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

Apr 28 01:21:27 [kernel] ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

Apr 28 01:21:27 [kernel] SCSI device sda: 160836480 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)

Apr 28 01:21:27 [kernel] sda: asking for cache data failed

Apr 28 01:21:27 [kernel] SCSI device sda: 160836480 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)

Apr 28 01:21:27 [kernel] sda: asking for cache data failed

Apr 28 01:21:35 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023

Apr 28 01:21:35 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

Apr 28 01:21:35 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-02:1023

Apr 28 01:21:35 [kernel] ieee1394: Reconnected to SBP-2 device

Apr 28 01:21:35 [kernel] ieee1394: Node 0-01:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

Apr 28 01:21:35 [kernel] scsi9 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

Apr 28 01:21:36 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

Apr 28 01:21:36 [kernel] ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

Apr 28 01:21:36 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: 120060864 512-byte hdwr sectors (61471 MB)

Apr 28 01:21:36 [kernel] sdb: asking for cache data failed

Apr 28 01:21:36 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: 120060864 512-byte hdwr sectors (61471 MB)

Apr 28 01:21:36 [kernel] sdb: asking for cache data failed

Apr 28 01:26:26 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

                - Last output repeated 8 times -

Apr 28 01:36:29 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

                - Last output repeated 9 times -

Apr 28 01:50:57 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: Logged out of SBP-2 device

                - Last output repeated twice -

Apr 28 02:06:30 [kernel] ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io = 1)

Apr 28 02:06:44 [kernel] ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received, but NodeID invalid (probably new bus reset occurred): 0000FFC0

Apr 28 02:06:45 [kernel] ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-01:1023

Apr 28 02:06:47 [kernel] ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023

Apr 28 02:06:48 [kernel] ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-01:1023

                - Last output repeated 3 times -

Apr 28 03:30:39 [kernel] ieee1394: Reconnected to SBP-2 device

Apr 28 03:30:39 [kernel] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023

Apr 28 03:30:39 [kernel] ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]

```

So our logs look different and maybe you won't suffer any crashed data. But who knows.

----------

## Lex_Brugman

Just recompiled my kernel with sbp2 as a module and used serialize_io=1 .

I think it helped beause i just did a big backup to my firewire drive and it didn't crash  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mac-or

Cool  :Smile: 

I wonder what this serialize_io does. The speed seems to be the same, so what does is change?

----------

## Lex_Brugman

 *Mac-or wrote:*   

> Cool 
> 
> I wonder what this serialize_io does. The speed seems to be the same, so what does is change?

 

 *http://www.linux1394.org/sbp2.php wrote:*   

> sbp2_serialize_io 
> 
> Serialize all I/O coming down from the scsi drivers. (0 = deserialized, 1 = serialized, default = 0)
> 
> Turn on serialization for debugging, for some buggy SBP-2 devices (or bug in sbp2?), or to work around new problems in new sbp2 revisions.

 

----------

## teilo

I can confirm this problem. I have an external 2.5" firewire chasis, that was producing the same errors as noted on this thread.

Adding the serialize_io=1 option to the module completely resolved the problem. I found this solution elsewhere. This seems to be a very common problem. Perhaps it is a limitation of the cheap firewire chasis, or perhaps it is a real kernel bug. It is a problem that has been around for at least 2 years, as far as I can tell.

I tend to think it is the kernel implementation. I use this drive on my Powerbook (running Tiger), and have absolutely no trouble with it.

----------

## Lex_Brugman

 *teilo wrote:*   

> I tend to think it is the kernel implementation. I use this drive on my Powerbook (running Tiger), and have absolutely no trouble with it.

 

I think it's the kernel too, my drive works like a charm with windows.

----------

## candrews

I am using serialize_io=1 on my sbp2, and I still get the aborted commands error when I plugin my external drive. In fact, I can't even mount my drive! Here's dmesg output:

```
ieee1394: unsolicited response packet received - no tlabel match

ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0050770e300006b2]

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

  Vendor: WDC WD20  Model: 00JB-00EVA0       Rev:

  Type:   Direct-Access-RBC                  ANSI SCSI revision: 04

SCSI device sda: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

sda: asking for cache data failed

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 0:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 0:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 0:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 0:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 0:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

sd 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00

sda : sense not available.

sd 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sda: asking for cache data failed

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<3>sd 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

sd 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023

ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0050770e300006b2]

ieee1394: unsolicited response packet received - no tlabel match

ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0050770e300006b2]

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

  Vendor: WDC WD20  Model: 00JB-00EVA0       Rev:

  Type:   Direct-Access-RBC                  ANSI SCSI revision: 04

SCSI device sda: 2051211072 4096-byte hdwr sectors (1804691 MB)

sda: asking for cache data failed

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 1:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 1:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 1:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 1:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 1:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00

sda : sense not available.

sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

sda: asking for cache data failed

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<3>sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023

ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0050770e300006b2]

```

Here's from /var/log/messages:

```
Nov  9 00:11:25 random command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

Nov  9 00:11:25 random ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

Nov  9 00:11:25 random ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

Nov  9 00:11:45 random ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Nov  9 00:11:45 random sd 1:0:0:0:

Nov  9 00:11:45 random command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

Nov  9 00:11:45 random ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

Nov  9 00:11:45 random ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

Nov  9 00:12:05 random ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sd 1:0:0:0:

Nov  9 00:12:05 random command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sd 1:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sda : status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sda : sense not available.

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sda: asking for cache data failed

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sda:<3>sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Nov  9 00:12:05 random Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Nov  9 00:12:05 random Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Nov  9 00:12:05 random unable to read partition table

Nov  9 00:12:05 random sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Nov  9 00:16:53 random ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023

Nov  9 00:16:53 random ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0050770e300006b2]
```

Help?

----------

